# Whaaaat Mayones Copy?



## MannyMoonjava (Apr 13, 2015)

Found this really sick guitar a few weeks ago at alibaba.com (yea i know ). And now its up on ebay. 
Anyone know what its about? I find these super cheapo 8's quite amusing!

New Brand 8STRING Electric Guitar with 3pcs Neck | eBay







That bridge pickup looks pretty off though, but I'm no expert..

Edit: Oh and also, the info contradicts itself, saying its 3piece and 5piece neck at the same time


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 13, 2015)

Pup routes looks awful and yes... that bridge pickup is almost a middle pup...

In my opinion you always have to run far far far away from that "guitars"...

If he/she/they can't do proper pup routes... how will be the frets? No way...


----------



## asher (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't do it.


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it would be pretty good...

... for kindling.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 13, 2015)

Look at the size of that bridge all together. I doubt it would intonate at all. And those controls  don't get me started on those controls..


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 13, 2015)

Go check out the Chinese Fakemachine build thread over in the luthier area....didn't go over too well. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 13, 2015)

Buy it!!!!


----------



## -Fauxii- (Apr 13, 2015)

Dat control layout.

For real though, your fireplace is much too posh for something like that.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2015)

Why are you even asking? I know how this is going to go. Every time a thread like this pops up we all chime in and say the guitar will be a piece of crap, and a waste of a few hundred dollars. But the OP will say they're just "looking for a modding platform," and, "going to take the plunge and report back to us all to see if they are worthwhile." And every single time the conclusion is that they're not worth the few hundred dollars they cost, and that the would need hundreds more dollars put in to make them decent. And then a couple of months go by, and someone else puts up a thread asking the exact same question. If you want it, buy it. But we already know it won't be very nice, and it will be a waste of money.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, to be fair, op _doesn't_ state that he wants to buy one, but that he finds it amusing...

And maybe by "really sick guitar" he's referring to the cancerous disease these are..


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Apr 14, 2015)

The finish is pretty, but that's about it. Never forget, there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 14, 2015)

Back away from the Chi-yones


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Apr 15, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Well, to be fair, op _doesn't_ state that he wants to buy one, but that he finds it amusing...
> 
> And maybe by "really sick guitar" he's referring to the cancerous disease these are..



this!


----------



## Discoqueen (Apr 16, 2015)

That control layout is the most annoying thing I've every seen


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 16, 2015)

It's a shame it's likely a piece of ...., because (beside the control layout and stuff) it looks really pretty.


----------



## EchelonXIII (May 15, 2015)

jesus....that looks aweful.
Why would anybody spend money on crap like that?


----------



## BP83 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello all! i am new here , now shopping for a new 8 string guitar . I saw the title of the thread and wanna share some info to you all about it. that picture you got there is by a chinese guitar store called brand musso .You can find mayones clone at price range of 400 - 500 usd from aliexpress. I asked one of the aliexpress vendor whether they have any actual photos of the guitar and if it comes with a 28"5 neck. I got a reply saying they don't have any finished guitar but they send some picture sample of the body and neck. also said they can do a 28"5 neck and customization the guitar to fit my requirement. here are some pictures that they send me


----------



## Lemons (Jun 10, 2015)

BP83 said:


> Hello all! i am new here , now shopping for a new 8 string guitar . I saw the title of the thread and wanna share some info to you all about it. that picture you got there is by a chinese guitar store called brand musso .You can find mayones clone at price range of 400 - 500 usd from aliexpress. I asked one of the aliexpress vendor whether they have any actual photos of the guitar and if it comes with a 28"5 neck. I got a reply saying they don't have any finished guitar but they send some picture sample of the body and neck. also said they can do a 28"5 neck and customization the guitar to fit my requirement. here are some pictures that they send me



Well if you've read through this thread you'd have all the info you need to know its a good idea to stay away from these guitars.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 10, 2015)

BP83 said:


> Hello all! i am new here , now shopping for a new 8 string guitar . I saw the title of the thread and wanna share some info to you all about it. that picture you got there is by a chinese guitar store called brand musso .You can find mayones clone at price range of 400 - 500 usd from aliexpress. I asked one of the aliexpress vendor whether they have any actual photos of the guitar and if it comes with a 28"5 neck. I got a reply saying they don't have any finished guitar but they send some picture sample of the body and neck. also said they can do a 28"5 neck and customization the guitar to fit my requirement. here are some pictures that they send me



Do not buy illegal Chinese knockoffs of guitars. You will be overpaying, no matter how much the guitar it looks like is worth. MANY people have thought they would be the exception and walk away with something decent they could fix up, and they all wind up looking like an idiot and holding something that more often than not is unplayable and, in every case, undoubtedly inferior to any guitar bought off the shelf from a reputable brand at the same cost of the plywood + repairs.

If you want an 8-string and don't want to spend much, go buy a Schecter Demon-8 or a used RG8. At least those will be playable, and roughly the same or better quality.

Otherwise you'll be as good as burning your money and supporting some pretty ....ty business practices.


----------



## Fraz666 (Jun 10, 2015)

the problem of a chinese clone is that is not a clone: a clone must be the same of the original, these aliexpress things are only similar-looking and I think 500usd is way too much for that


----------



## aesthyrian (Jun 10, 2015)

If you want a crappy, no name, copy that "sort of" looks like a Mayones if you cross your eyes.. well then I say go for it! Just by looking you can tell it's crap at best.

It's not even cheap by any means. I really don't understand the appeal in this specific instance.


----------



## BP83 (Jun 11, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Do not buy illegal Chinese knockoffs of guitars. You will be overpaying, no matter how much the guitar it looks like is worth. MANY people have thought they would be the exception and walk away with something decent they could fix up, and they all wind up looking like an idiot and holding something that more often than not is unplayable and, in every case, undoubtedly inferior to any guitar bought off the shelf from a reputable brand at the same cost of the plywood + repairs.
> 
> If you want an 8-string and don't want to spend much, go buy a Schecter Demon-8 or a used RG8. At least those will be playable, and roughly the same or better quality.
> 
> Otherwise you'll be as good as burning your money and supporting some pretty ....ty business practices.



I agree with your advice. I was curious so i ask the seller for some picture but i'm definitely not going to buy one. I'll be looking into Ibanez RG8 2015 model cause of its mahogany body and 27 neck.


----------



## bzhan1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I think these "knockoffs" are probably better value than bottom of the line production guitars for the same price. I mean they're using the same factories to build the same guitars except you're cutting out the middle man. And if they're really that bad they wouldn't have good feedback and they would have no business on ebay.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 11, 2015)

bzhan1 said:


> I think these "knockoffs" are probably better value than bottom of the line production guitars for the same price. I mean they're using the same factories to build the same guitars except you're cutting out the middle man. And if they're really that bad they wouldn't have good feedback and they would have no business on ebay.



What minute were you born? Cuz you're definitely the sucker ITT.  These guitars are not built in the same factories as production instruments. There ARE factories like that, and yes, they do produce good quality instruments at a low price, but Chinese knockoff instruments like this bear very little resemblance, quality-wise, to those. 

And feedback and business on ebay means nothing. It's not unusual for an ebay merchant to sell things other than their primary business just to generate positive feedback. And gaming the review system is practically a necessary evil in online marketing these days. Plus, even Hitler had friends and supporters, so you'll never find anyone universally despised. But the risk of spending the same amount of money on a knockoff that you could spend on a legitimate instrument (i.e. $400) and getting something sub-par is just too great. It's a wonder why anyone would even try.


----------



## pott (Jun 12, 2015)

Godwin'ed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2015)

bzhan1 said:


> I think these "knockoffs" are probably better value than bottom of the line production guitars for the same price. I mean they're using the same factories to build the same guitars except you're cutting out the middle man. And if they're really that bad they wouldn't have good feedback and they would have no business on ebay.



They are not using the same factories, not at all. 

The big OEMs who are responsible for nearly all the name brand and secondary brand stuff wouldn't touch these with a ten foot pole. They make far far more on lucrative, legitimate contracts. Who would you go with: a ten piece or less lot of $100 per unit or a 2500 unit lot at twice the unit gain? 

There are tons of smaller shops dedicated to making knockoffs, and not just of guitars. Look at the pictures in this thread. Do you really think they were taken at Cort, Sung, Guan, or SMC? Those places are modern facilities. The pics look like someone's messy garage.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 12, 2015)

pott said:


> Godwin'ed.



Lol, I never knew about that! I'm totally using that Law in the future.


----------

